# Tips for getting BW Tegu to trust you more.



## JohnGinnIII (Apr 2, 2019)

Hey guys i have had my tegu since September 2018 and he use to let me feed him with tongs and he use to crawl up my shoulder. But now all that has stopped i can still tong feed him sometimes. Sometimes he does't eat the food until I put it on the ground. Like he does not want me feeding him. Also he still does not let me hold him for more than like 10 minutes. i know this is not a requirement for me or them, but I would like for him to treat me like he does my girlfriend. He cuddles up to her and sleeps right by her side. Also he lets her hold him way longer then he lets me hold him. He still gets antsy with her but he has more of a tolerance towards her, Can it be because we are both males and he rather be held by a female. i do not know if that is a thing but it would make sense to me. But any tips will help, I hold him alsmost everyday now I do not know if thats why he does not like me holding him as much as her. Because I sue to hold him a lot and maybe he just associates me with getting picked up and "annoying" him. Please any tips will do and i will practice them all, even if it does not work for my boy Abadon the tips might help with a future reptile.


----------



## RomanPort (Apr 2, 2019)

How old is your Tegu? Were you two the ones who tamed him? Also, how big is his enclosure and how long is he usually out of it? Has he spent more time with your girlfriend? I'm sorry for asking so many questions, but I'd like to help you better. Thanks.

Also, I beg of you not to buy another reptile and abandon your Tegu if he doesn't start to trust you more. That isn't healthy for either one of you.


----------



## JohnGinnIII (Apr 2, 2019)

1. When I got my tegu they said he was about 3-6 months old. i think he was only about 4 months old and that was in September. 2. We were not the ones to tame him, since we bought him at a reptile show I don't think he was tamed. He has spent more time with her since I am always working in the morning when he is active.3. The questions are okay I rather you help me if you can. I appreciate it. Also I was not thinking of abandoning him, he is my favorite out of all my reptiles and I love him like a son I never had. I just want him to love me as much as I love him. And see that I am not a threat but a loving parent that cares for him. When I said the tips might work for other reptiles, I meant that I have other reptiles as well. And if the tips work well with Abaddon they might work well with my other 6 reptiles.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 2, 2019)

I woyldn't rule out a sex thing. Spend more time with him without forcing handling. See what happens, and be prepared for him prefering your girlfriend.


----------



## JohnGinnIII (Apr 2, 2019)

what would suggest to do besides force handling, my girlfriend always force handled him and now he is calmer but she still has to do it when he starts to squirm until he calms down. Also she has been telling me I have to have a firm grip on him like basically force him to stay in place. It does not sound like the thing to do, but I heard another tegu owner suggest the same thing. Saying that they will get over it, you just have to show the whose boss in a way. Like when I do force handle him he squirms but then he gets calm and then he is like okay dude put me down.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 2, 2019)

Now it sounds more like she holds him with a steadier grip. They don't like being off the ground and it's not safe. Still, they can safely cling to your chest or set held alongside you. Lastly, on your lap often with their head in your shirt for security. If a steadier grip is needed, the. learn that. If not that, it could just be that your tegu likes your girlfriend more. Hapoens with dogs, cats, birds, etc. Just how it is sometimes.


----------



## JohnGinnIII (Apr 3, 2019)

thank you I will start to hold him better. I tried to do some handling yesterday and he was more relaxed, but still started to wig out. But I know with patience he will get better


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 3, 2019)

If he must be held, you have to win, always.


----------

